# Aufgaben zur Flusskontrolle



## inthemiddle (24. Feb 2021)

Hallo liebe Leute, ich schreibe demnächst eine Klausur und muss da eine handschriftliche Flusskontrolle (nennt man das so?) Machen. Habe leider nicht genug Aufgaben hierfür und wollte von Euch einpaar Aufgaben gestellt bekommen. Die Aufgaben sind meist rekursiv (glaube ich) mit verschachtelten Schleifen, while, for, do-while, if Anweisungen sowie switch-case. Unten ist dann ein einfacheres Beispiel von meinem Prof, damit ihr wisst was ich ungefähr meine. Ich hätte gerne ein Mix von Schwierigkeitsgrad (von leicht bis schwer) da ich 'neu' anfange zu lernen. Vielen Dank schon mal. 


```
jshell> int x = 25;
x ==> 25
jshell> for (int y = 6;y<=x-2;x--){
...> switch (x-1){
...> case 20:;
...> case 19:;
...> case 42:;
...> case 9: x=x-y-2;
...> case 21: y--;
...> break;
...> default: x--;
...> }
...> x -=1;
...> System.out.println(x+" "+y);
...> }
jshell>
```


----------

